# problemi con emerge

## Stramonium

Salve , sto notando che emerge è lentissimo da paura per emergermi 50 pacchetti c'è stato tutta la notte.

Mi viene un dubbio...non è che ho configurato male il make.conf?

In Features ho messo parralel-fetc in makeopts -j3 e come -march=atom  ...  ho un netbook intel atom (samsung n150).

----------

## fturco

Dipende da quali pacchetti hai emerso. C'erano per caso pacchetti grossi quali firefox, libreoffice o gcc? Comunque i netbook non sono noti per la loro velocità.

----------

## Stramonium

no ....nesun pacchetto grosso. Sono in fase di istallazione non ho ancora emerso xorg quindi....

Adesso per esempio mi sta emergendo un pacchetto che si chiama tipo ,llvm boh è li' da 20 minuti e non finisce ancora.

----------

## Realnot

E' abbastanza difficile fare delle supposizioni senza avere informazioni. Magari posta il make.conf, qualche informazione sulla macchina e i pacchetti che hai emerso.

----------

## pierino_89

LLVM ha impiegato 6 minuti sul mio i7-3610QM con -j8, quindi mi sembra normale che su un atom ci metta una mezz'ora   :Wink: 

----------

## loxdegio

 *Stramonium wrote:*   

> Salve , sto notando che emerge è lentissimo da paura per emergermi 50 pacchetti c'è stato tutta la notte.
> 
> Mi viene un dubbio...non è che ho configurato male il make.conf?
> 
> In Features ho messo parralel-fetc in makeopts -j3 e come -march=atom  ...  ho un netbook intel atom (samsung n150).

 

Anche io ho Gentoo installata su un netbook e ti confermo che i tempi sono quelli. Io uso -j2 e non -j3 anche perché il mio 455 è visto come dual core ma di fatto è signle core in Hyperthreading quindi allocare un job in più porta solo problemi e nessun beneficio.

Io per installare tutta gentoo ci ho messo tipo 7 giorni. Non era sempre acceso, ma l'ibernazione per spegnere è d'obbligo e soprattutto a volte dovresti aver necessità di tenerlo acceso tutta la notte.

Nonostante questi casini ti assicuro che dopo il tuo piccolino sarà un'altro. Soprattutto se impari ad usare correttamente le CFLAGS e le USE e soprattuto se usi un ambiente grafico leggero nel caso tu ne abbia bisogno. 

PS: Se hai bisogno di consigli specifici puoi chiedere tranquillamente e soprattutto quando parli del processore ti converrebbe indicare anche il modello specifico in modo che ti si possano dare info più dettagliate, in più con lo stesso scopo sarebbe gradito che postassi anche l'output del comando 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

